# New Credit Card Security Device



## imp (Jul 20, 2015)

I got my renewal card from our Credit Union, a VISA, have had the account a long time. The replacement card, has a new kind of data device embedded on the FRONT SIDE, the name and number side, but still has a "mag" stripe on the back. It takes new scanning equipment to use these cards. You slip the card endwise into the scanner, and leave it sit there; you do NOT swipe the card. The screen tells you when to yank it back out, approved or not. Wally-World's scanners accept these new cards, and of course, all older ones.

Guess what? The Smith's supermarket, today revealed to me, they cannot scan the new card! If these new ones are replacing ALL old cards, gradually, all old scanning devices will be obsolete, placing yet another financial burden on retailers, who will pass that cost on to guess you know who, right?

Anyone have this new card yet?    imp


----------



## Shirley (Jul 20, 2015)

My new one has a chip but it works just like the old one.


----------



## zogburr (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a chip card from American Express.   In my area of California most retailers have installed the new terminals that will accept chip cards, but haven't upgraded their software yet.   I use it at Walmart, Target, and a couple of other places I can't recall.  I also use Apple Pay  at a number of retailers.

I bet that only about 5% (a guess) of the public have chip cards so there is no real sense of urgency on the part of retailers.  We will see more retailers accepting chip cards after October as I believe that at that date liability for a hack falls onto the retailer rather than the credit card companies.  

It is cheaper for a company to get hacked than to prevent a hack.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes finally the US is getting chip and pin. We've had them in the UK for 10 or 12 years. I'm due a new card on my US account in Nov. so I hope it's got the chip.

Stores here still have the swipe capability. Otherwise American tourists couldn't use their cards.


----------



## merlin (Jul 21, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> YesYes finally the US is getting chip and pin. We've had them in the UK for 10 or 12 years. I'm due a new card on my US account in Nov. so I hope it's got the chip.
> 
> Stores here still have the swipe capability. Otherwise American tourists couldn't use their cards.


I assumed all credit card's were chip and pin, all ATM s and shops here in Indonesia use them. All my cards have the magnetic strip erased because of my magnetic mobile phone case


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

merlin said:


> I assumed all credit card's were chip and pin, all ATM s and shops here in Indonesia use them. All my cards have the magnetic strip erased because of my magnetic mobile phone case



Nope, the US is just now getting them. As people's cards expired their new ones have the chip.

In Thailand we won't use our cards even in the shops that can take them.  We go cash only the entire time for everything - even rent and car hire (but we rent one of our communities cars so all the same the 1st of each month).


----------



## merlin (Jul 21, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Nope, the US is just now getting them. As people's cards expired their new ones have the chip.In Thailand we won't use our cards even in the shops that can take them.  We go cash only the entire time for everything - even rent and car hire (but we rent one of our communities cars so all the same the 1st of each month).


I use them to get cash from ATM s mainly, how do you get cash? Or do you take it with you?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

merlin said:


> I use them to get cash from ATM s mainly, how do you get cash? Or do you take it with you?



We brought enough to pay first months rent and car. Then ATM the rest of the time. We will be there 3 months next winter so that's a lot of cash.


----------



## merlin (Jul 21, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We brought enough to pay first months rent and car. Then ATM the rest of the time. We will be there 3 months next winter so that's a lot of cash.


Since getting the Halifax cc the only one which gives you the interbank exchange rate, better than the tourist rate, and free use of ATM s I stopped taking cash as it saves the hassle of changing it, as well as getting more for your money and safer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

merlin said:


> Since getting the Halifax cc the only one which gives you the interbank exchange rate, better than the tourist rate, and free use of ATM s I stopped taking cash as it saves the hassle of changing it, as well as getting more for your money and safer.



I've got Halifax.  But my US debit card I get a refund on all ATM fees.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 21, 2015)

I got that new chip card too, I heard about it so I went to the bank and ask for a new card.
This chip makes it harder for anyone else to use your card or so they say.


----------



## zogburr (Jul 21, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes finally the US is getting chip and pin. We've had them in the UK for 10 or 12 years. I'm due a new card on my US account in Nov. so I hope it's got the chip.
> 
> Stores here still have the swipe capability. Otherwise American tourists couldn't use their cards.



No chip and pin cards in the US.   Chip cards are being introduced here as chip and signature cards.   I don't know what good a signature does to authenticate anything.  I could put "Hitler" in the signature place on the terminal and it would be accepted.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

merlin said:


> Since getting the Halifax cc the only one which gives you the interbank exchange rate, better than the tourist rate, and free use of ATM s I stopped taking cash as it saves the hassle of changing it, as well as getting more for your money and safer.



I got a very good rate at travelex at the airport here if I preordered.


----------



## imp (Jul 21, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I got that new chip card too, I heard about it so I went to the bank and ask for a new card.
> *This chip makes it harder for anyone else to use your card or so they say*.



I got a call two days ago, asking if I had charged purchases in Tucson  recently. I said, hell no! The purchases were menial, eateries and the like. The agent I spoke to was more knowledgeable than the one a few weeks ago, a different card, also fraudulently used in Detroit! Again, menial purchases. He confirmed my question about the cards actually being physically duplicated; one cannot buy McDonalds burgers by simply reciting an account number: ya gotta have a card to hand them. 

But, a guy capable of duplicating a card with all it's encoded info, do you think he will take it to a McDonalds? My thinking is these duplicate cards are being sold in some way. I get many spams offering credit cards, never open any, but I'll bet the poor and indigent will pay to buy a card, thinking it's a Bank Assurance for pay-back.

I have no a score of 3: My name & S/S number used in Oklahoma to file a fraudulent 1040 with IRS requesting refund over $7,000, now these two fake cards. I have no idea how my info has been leaked. Neither card had the "chip", which means little, probably. The hardware used to encode stuff, regardless of the technology in use, can fall into the wrong hands, like anything else, don'tcha think?    imp


----------



## imp (Jul 21, 2015)

*Chip and "pin"?*

What is meant by this? PIN as in Personal ID Number, or something else? Are the "mag" strips on backside of "Chip" cards no longer used for anything, or does no one know, another deep dark banking secret?    imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes pin like you use at ATM. Instead of signature. Our UK ones also have a magnetic strip but I guess that's if we travel to US.


----------



## Lon (Jul 21, 2015)

imp said:


> I got my renewal card from our Credit Union, a VISA, have had the account a long time. The replacement card, has a new kind of data device embedded on the FRONT SIDE, the name and number side, but still has a "mag" stripe on the back. It takes new scanning equipment to use these cards. You slip the card endwise into the scanner, and leave it sit there; you do NOT swipe the card. The screen tells you when to yank it back out, approved or not. Wally-World's scanners accept these new cards, and of course, all older ones.
> 
> Guess what? The Smith's supermarket, today revealed to me, they cannot scan the new card! If these new ones are replacing ALL old cards, gradually, all old scanning devices will be obsolete, placing yet another financial burden on retailers, who will pass that cost on to guess you know who, right?
> 
> Anyone have this new card yet?    imp



Yesterday I went to Target and used my Debit Card which can be used as a debit or go through  Visa as a debit. I put in my pin and the machine asked me to re insert the card end in first and no pin. The transaction went through without a pin or signature. I had to leave the card in the machine until asked to remove it.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 21, 2015)

I have never known that happen here...although the machine can ask you to use a different card.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

We have touch and go in some places. You just tap it.


----------



## zogburr (Jul 21, 2015)

The PIN is just another four digit number.   Chip cards also have a "mag" strip and can be used just like we always have.   Why the US decided to use signature rather than PIN chip cards is open to question.  Maybe the banks think that Americans are too busy polishing and worshiping their guns and taking selfies of themselves than they won't have time to memorize another PIN.  Who Knows?


----------



## Kitties (Jul 21, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes finally the US is getting chip and pin. We've had them in the UK for 10 or 12 years. I'm due a new card on my US account in Nov. so I hope it's got the chip.
> 
> Stores here still have the swipe capability. Otherwise American tourists couldn't use their cards.


Europe is always ahead it seems.

I'm wondering if these new cards are more subject to the illegal scanning they say people can do and gather your credit card information.


----------



## imp (Jul 21, 2015)

I asked the manager yesterday at Smith's (Kroger owned) if my "Chip" card can be read by their scanner by swiping the card, and she said "No".    imp


----------



## Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

imp said:


> Guess what? The Smith's supermarket, today revealed to me, they cannot scan the new card



I reckon that the Supermarket hasn't understood the instructions!

Of course they can still be used, that is what the magnetic strip
is for.

We can use either here, if the machine can't read the chip first,
then you get to swipe it, either on the side of the reader, or the
cashier can do so on the side of her screen.

Mike.


----------



## imp (Jul 22, 2015)

Mike said:


> I reckon that the Supermarket hasn't understood the instructions!
> 
> Of course they can still be used, that is what the magnetic strip
> is for.
> ...



I thought that, too, however, at Wal-Mart, having just received the new chip card, my attempt at swiping first, unknowing of the existence of the chip, stated "unable to read card", at which point the clerk noted it was a chip card, and showed me how to insert it. That worked. Perhaps programming is set up in such a way as to require "chipping" first, and "swiping" second, in the event of that first attempt failing?

It hurts, to HAVE TO KNOW!  Ask my poor wife!       imp


----------



## Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Imp, maybe the cashier has to tell the till
to use the chip or the swipe.

Mike.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

When I've used my US debit card here (no chip yet) I tell the clerk ahead of time it will require a signature, and they swipe it.


----------



## imp (Jul 22, 2015)

Mike said:


> Hi Imp, maybe the cashier has to tell the till
> to use the chip or the swipe.
> 
> Mike.



A good point, Mike! I hadn't thought of that.   imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Kitties said:


> Europe is always ahead it seems.
> 
> I'm wondering if these new cards are more subject to the illegal scanning they say people can do and gather your credit card information.



The reason we got chip and pin here years ago is because it makes fraud more difficult.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2015)

Now I have heard that having the chip makes it easier for thieves to use a pocket scanner to glom your info right through your purse or wallet..  Many people are carrying their cards in a lead lined holder.  It also prevents inadvertent swipes of your card by you simply getting too close to a scanner.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Now I have heard that having the chip makes it easier for thieves to use a pocket scanner to glom your info right through your purse or wallet..  Many people are carrying their cards in a lead lined holder.  It also prevents inadvertent swipes of your card by you simply getting too close to a scanner.



I've heard that but I've not heard of that happening here even after all these years.  Only those in America tell me about those.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2015)

Only in America
 Can a guy from anywhere
 Go to sleep a pauper
 And wake up a millionaire

 Only in America
 Can a kid without a cent
 Get a break and maybe
 Grow up to be President

 Only in America
 Land of opportunity, yeah
 Would a classy girl like you
 Fall for a poor boy like me

 Only in America
 Can a kid who's washin' cars
 Take a giant step and reach right up
 And touch the stars

 Only in America
 Could a dream like this come true
 Could a guy like me start with nothing
 And end up with you

Only in America
 Land of opportunity, yeah
 Would a classy girl like you
 Fall for a poor boy like me

 Only in America
 (Poor boy like me)
 Only in America
 (Only in America)
 Only in America
 (Only in America)

 Only in America
 (Only in America)
 Only in America
 (Only in America)
 Only in America



Sorry.... the song just popped into my mind


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

As so long as you don't start saying USA USA USA USA....


----------



## BobF (Jul 23, 2015)

imp said:


> What is meant by this? PIN as in Personal ID Number, or something else? Are the "mag" strips on backside of "Chip" cards no longer used for anything, or does no one know, another deep dark banking secret?    imp


+

I would expect the mag strips to be used until all cards are replaced and the existing field cards have been obsoleted everywhere.   Then it could be chips only.    And all scanners could be replaced to just chip readers.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

BobF said:


> +
> 
> I would expect the mag strips to be used until all cards are replaced and the existing field cards have been obsoleted everywhere.   Then it could be chips only.    And all scanners could be replaced to just chip readers.



The strip has not been replaced in the UK and we've had chip and pin about 12 years.


----------



## BobF (Jul 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The strip has not been replaced in the UK and we've had chip and pin about 12 years.



But what you  said earlier does seem logical, you have tourist there that do have cards with only strips on them.   So until all that is replaced and the tourist stop coming with strips only.   

I wonder why the US waited till now to change to the chips?    Some problems with these chips also?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

BobF said:


> But what you  said earlier does seem logical, you have tourist there that do have cards with only strips on them.   So until all that is replaced and the tourist stop coming with strips only.
> 
> I wonder why the US waited till now to change to the chips?    Some problems with these chips also?



Maybe there are other countries who don't have a chip?  It's still good to have both options, damaged chip maybe?  No, there is not a problem with the chip.  The US is ahead in many things, but when it comes to mobile phones and chip and pin, they are well behind everyone else.


----------



## BobF (Jul 23, 2015)

And I am a big defender of older phones.   I still have one that only makes and receives calls.   I see no reason for all that stuff they put on phones these days.   When away from home I like my portable phone for the wife to contact me if she needs or wants.   In case I have car problems.   For calling when on vacation or business trips.  

Much of that other stuff, camera, games, PC stuff, just not needed as I prefer a full size screen and print capability when I do use PC stuff.   Old is often better than the new.   And a whole lot cheaper too.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

BobF said:


> And I am a big defender of older phones.   I still have one that only makes and receives calls.   I see no reason for all that stuff they put on phones these days.   When away from home I like my portable phone for the wife to contact me if she needs or wants.   In case I have car problems.   For calling when on vacation or business trips.
> 
> Much of that other stuff, camera, games, PC stuff, just not needed as I prefer a full size screen and print capability when I do use PC stuff.   Old is often better than the new.   And a whole lot cheaper too.



You and me brother.  I carry a jitterbug in my car.  It's only used in a roadside emergency.  All that other stuff suck though my phone can be used as a cam.  I just don't do it.


----------

